# Sermorelin vs HGH? What do u think?



## xchewbaccax777 (Apr 5, 2016)

Which is better for healing and body composition and why? Ease explain this to me as if I were a child. Lol


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 25, 2016)

u might find yr ans fm this channel 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSRcOxfY9ts&list=PL0RC5Mg69FHaUJ-b6D0RCps09TDo0qNZ0


----------



## ASHOP (May 16, 2016)

That video above:yeahthat: was a very interesting view. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 16, 2016)

ASHOP said:


> That video above:yeahthat: was a very interesting view. Thank you for sharing that.



Watch the rest of them in Facebook,  they're great


----------

